# Number of shares outstanding?



## bootross (7 May 2007)

Sorry if this has been asked before but is there a site that gives the number of shares outstanding in a particular company? So I don't have to look thru the balance sheets in a company report?

I use Comsec so if anyone has found somewhere in there where they give this info can you let me know.

Thanks,


----------



## Chumplybum (9 May 2007)

this is the best one i've found.... its located on the ninemsn website under money...
http://money.ninemsn.com.au/shares-...company_HistoricalFinancials&ctry=AX&code=bhp

if you find/know of a better one, i'd be interested in checking it out


cheers

Mark


----------



## Mousie (9 May 2007)

Click on the most recent "Appendix 3B" announcement by the company.

Look for "Number and class of all securities quoted on ASX (including the securities in clause 2 if applicable)". It's usually on page 2 of the announcement.

Works for me; hope this helps


----------



## Damuzzdu (9 May 2007)

bootross said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but is there a site that gives the number of shares outstanding in a particular company? So I don't have to look thru the balance sheets in a company report?
> 
> I use Comsec so if anyone has found somewhere in there where they give this info can you let me know.
> 
> Thanks,




Best way is to check the quarterly cashflow reports that companies must submit to ASX. Always will be towards the back of those cashflow reports.

This will show FPO's and any options so you can then always calculate all the outstanding shares on issue.

Trust this helps.

Cheers
Muzza


----------



## Damuzzdu (9 May 2007)

Chumplybum said:


> this is the best one i've found.... its located on the ninemsn website under money...
> http://money.ninemsn.com.au/shares-...company_HistoricalFinancials&ctry=AX&code=bhp
> 
> if you find/know of a better one, i'd be interested in checking it out
> ...




Mark,

I wouldn't use ninemsn as they on most occassions they don't display shares that are on escrow. And if try to find what the total number of shares on issue this matter is important. I use Sanford and even though are pretty good, they get it wrong. Good example is PNN. Number of shares on issue is 59,132,499 plus 9,908,333 unlisted options. Yet Ninemsn show it as 49.5M, and Sanford don't display the unlisted options.

Cheers
Muzza 

Cheers


----------



## Benji100_13 (13 November 2021)

Hi ASF'ers

just an inexperienced investor question, how often is an Appendix 3b reported?

Cheers,
Benji


----------



## Benji100_13 (13 November 2021)

Also is there a difference between an Appendix 3B or a Appendix 3G?


----------

